# Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe



## RheinFischer88 (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde #h

Nach einer Weile des stillen mitlesens, melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Kurz zu mir:
Bin 28 Jahre alt und komme aus der Region PLZ 65. Meinen Angelschein habe ich seit Januar 2016. Hauptsächlich habe ich mit ein paar Freunden bis jetzt am Rhein, von Wiesbaden bis Rüdesheim) gefischt (große Überraschung bei dem Nick |supergri) Große Erfolge konnte ich bisher leider nicht verzeichnen, freue mich aber über jeden Fisch! (Solange es keine Grundel ist |gr

Ich möchte jetzt meine Ausrüstung etwas erweitern.

Hauptwerkzeug war bisher eine Feeder Rute mit 60-180g WG.

Ich möchte mich dieses Jahr an Barben versuchen. Habe hier im Board gelesen, dass das mit Karpfen Ruten mit 3lbs ganz gut im Hauptstrom gehen soll. Außerdem würde ich die Kombi noch gerne zum Ansitzen auf Hecht/Zander verwenden (evtl. sogar Aal?)

Habe bis jetzt die MAD MAD D-Fender III 3,60M 3Lb im Auge.

Für die Rolle bin ich etwas überfragt...das Angebot und die Meinungen dazu sind echt umfangreich.

Da wäre zu einem die 

Shimano BAITRUNNER ST 6000 RB Freilaufrolle
oder
Penn Slammer 760L Liveliner

welche ich interessant finde.

(Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, wie sich die größen Angaben der Hersteller zusammensetzte? Unter einer 6000er Rolle kann ich mir ja was vorstellen, aber 760...?)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombi?

Habe schon gelesen, dass man mit der Penn nicht allzu weite Würfe hinbekommt. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, dass ich nicht weiter als ~80m raus muss.

Im Allgemeinen finde ich den Rhein schwer zu befischen...hatte schon einige Tage ohne auch nur einen Zupfer an der Feeder.

Für generelle Tipps und Kniffe bin ich sehr offen und dankbar!

Hat jemand von euch evtl. Erfahrung am Rhein und kann mir ein paar lohnende Zielfische nennen?

Dankeschön im Voraus! #h


----------



## gambinho (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Grüß dich,
Benutze die genannte Rute (l nicht lll) auch im Rhein für Barbe,Zander,Aal. 
Bin zufrieden aber wenn du hauptsächlich im Hauptstrom fischen willst, würd ich zu 3.5lb raten, oder ner steiferen Rute.
Ich benutze meist 150g Bleie und die schlenz ich mit der Rute nur und ziehe nicht voll durch aber die 150g bleiben nicht liegen sondern rollen bis zur Strömungskante also lieber ne Nr. stärker wenn du entspannt im Strom angeln willst.


----------



## Greenmile1 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

schau mal hier hat der markus alles schön beschrieben 


*AW: Barbe das erste mal* Buhnen sind garnichtmal schlecht jedoch bevorzuge ich die "freie Strecke" da gibts weniger Grundeln....  

Zu den Ködern kann ich generell sagen: 
Am Tag ist Käse die Beste Wahl auch wegen der Grundeln und in der Nacht  geht nix über Maden. Geht die Wassertemperatur unter 12°C kannste Käse  abhaken... 

Zudem hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal ne Anleitung gemacht wie ich auf Barben gehe, ich hoffe die hilft dir 

*Barbe in der Strömung*


Auf Grund das ich nin letzter Zeit recht oft gefragt wurde wie ich   erfolgreich auf Barben fische stell ich euch mal ne kleine Anleitung   zusammen. 
Dies ist aber nicht *"DIE"* Methode sondern nur eine von vielen! Daher konnt ihr gerne eure Erfolgsrezepte hier zum besten geben...


Zuerst sucht ihr euch ne Stelle an der die Schiffe fast bis zum Ufer kommen, Rampen sind da auch immer ein wahrer HotSpot. 
Wenn der Grund dann noch schön kiesig ist seid ihr genau richtig!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gerät:
*Rute:* 4,20-4,80 Meter ca. 200-250g Wg am besten ne Feeder, es gehen natürlich auch Brandungsruten. 

*Rolle:* 4500er-6500er Je nach Fabrikat. Brandungs- und Karpfenrollen eignen sich super.

*Schnur:* Ne 0,28er-0,30er Mono mit hoher Tragkraft ca 10-12Kg (in der Strömung darf die Schnur ruhig etwas mehr Dehnung haben) 
Oder ne 0,16er-0,20er geflochtene + Schlagschnur
*
Futterkörbe:* 80g-250g Ihr solltet immer genug ersatz dabei haben.Der Rhein ist gefräßig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Montage:* Ist ne Glaubenssache! 
1. Durchlaufmontage mit At-Boom, bei Körben ab ca. 170g benötigt ihr nen   Metall oder Waller-Boom da die normalen Plastikdinger Gewaltwürfe  nicht  überleben.
2. Schlaufenmontage http://www.google.de/search?tbm=isch...3l0.1.8.1l10l0

*Haken/Vorfach:* 4er-8er Haken am 40-60cm 0,25er FC.Vorfach (ist etwas steifer als normale Mono)
*
Rutenhalter:* Er muss soliede sein da die Rute im 90° Winkel zum   Wasser stehen sollte, um dem Wassser so wenig Angriffsfläche wie   möglich zu bieten.
*
Köder:* Maden(meine nr1), Pinkies, Rotwürmer.....  Wollt ihr nur Barben nehmt Käse, Gouda-Parmesan-Baby Bell.....

Als Lock-Futter nehm ich ne Fertigmischung "Feeder" von Extrem (Bode Hausmarke weil Billig und sau gut)   und das mische ich dann noch 2:1 mit Discounter-Paniermehl (das wirkt   wie Klebstoff) , für Barben könnt ihr noch ne Hand voll geriebenen Käse   rein tun. Das Futter muss etwas feuchter als beim Stillwasserfeedern   sein. Daher und weil das Paniermehl lange nachzieht empfiehlt es sich,   das Futter einen Tag vorher an zu rühren und am Angeltag nur noch mal zu   kontrolieren obs auch feucht genug ist. So das ihr beim Angeln nicht   andauernd Wasser nachgeben müsst. 
*
Exterm wichtig*, mMn sogar wichtiger wie die Futtersorte ist das  ihr  das Futter mindestens ein mal, besser drei mal durch ein Sieb  drückt.  Ansonsten fressen die Fische die Klumpen und sind sehr schnell  satt!

Wenn ich am Wasser bin geb ich auf ca. 8-10 Ltr. Futter nen Dreiviertel   bis ganzen Liter Maden, je wärmer das Wasser desto mehr Maden. "Da wird   euch Jeder Feederprofie von abraten, da ihr die Menge der Maden im  Korb  nich einstellen könnt." Was meiner Erfahrung nach, im Sommer aber falsch ist. Die Maden sammeln sich an einem Platz im Eimer und das restliche Futter ist fast frei von Maden.

Ihr ködert nun Maden, Würmer, was auch immer am Haken  an und befüllt das  Körbchen indem ihr das Futter mit Daumen und  Zeigefinger hinein drückt.  Ihr dürft auf keinen fall das Körbchen  nehmen und dieses von oben ins  Futter drücken! Da ihr so das futter im  Körbchen ungleichmäßig  verdichtet und sich im Eimer wieder Klumpen  bilden! 

Mit der Wurfweite müsst ihr expirimentieren. 
An einem Tag reichen 5 Meter am nächsten Tag stehen die Fische auch mal 70 Meter draussen. 

Nach dem Auswerfen wird die Montage rollen lassen und gewartet bis alles   liegen bleibt, nach 5 Minuten kurz mal anziehen und den Korb wieder   rollen lassen. Noch mal 2-3 Minuten warten dann raus Köder kontrolieren   und den Korb neu bestücken.

So zieheht ihr ne Duftspur in den Strom und wenn ihr nach ca. 2 Stunden keinen Biss nix hattet......

.....Sucht euch für den Tag ne neue Stelle!!!!

Ps. Am Tag ist mit Brassen, Rot-auge/feeder..... und ab der Dämmerung auch mit Aal, Wels......... als Beifang zu rechnen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bis denne an Wasser 
Markus 		

 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
				Besser ein ehrliches Ar$chloch als ein falscher Freund|rolleyes 
ES LEBT!!! NR/KO - BN - K : die Achse unterwegs


----------



## RheinFischer88 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!

Die Anleitung von Markus ist ja mal echt Top.
Werde ich auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten.

Hatte mir schon fast gedacht, dass eine 3lbs Rute bisschen zu schwach für den Hauptstrom ist. Möchte mich für den Anfang auch nicht allzu sehr mit der Rute/Methode einschränken, etwas universeller soll es sein 

Ich kann im Moment auch gar nicht genau sagen, auf was ich jetzt genau fischen will bzw. auf was ich meine Ausrüstung auslegen soll. Darum wollte ich erstmal etwas experimentieren und das beste für mich aussuchen.

Werde es dann wohl so wie Gambinho machen und die Strömungskante mit der 3lbs Rute befischen. Wenn ich die dann noch für paar andere Sachen gut verwenden kann, umso besser 

Die Penn wäre dann wohl die bessere Wahl oder?

Dankeschön und schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Matrix85 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Erst mal Glückwunsch zum Angelschein. Postleitzahl 65   das ist ja nicht weit weg! 
Ich bin sehr oft am Strom und Fische regelmäßig auf Barben,Nasen,Alande und co. 
Wenn du Lust hast können wir ja zusammen ein paar Körbe werfen ... 
Kleiner Tipp noch, 
In Angelsport Offnloch Börstadt wirst du gut beraten und die Preise sind auch super. 

Gruß und Petri heil


----------



## PAFischer (1. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Tolle Anleitung von Markus. Nur beim Käse muss ich widersprechen. Mit Käse geht bei uns an Donau und Inn gar nix, nicht mal die Grundeln mögen den.

Ich fange fast alle meine Barben mit Method Feeder (Erdbeer Miniboilies und Scopex Futtermischung) in Strömungsschatten.
Seltener mit Maden und Würmer.

Meist nehme ich dazu meine Heavy Feeder (bis 180g) oder eine starke Grund- (Karpfen-) rute. 

Die Shimano Baitrunner kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe auch die 6000er. Mit der Penn macht man auch nichts falsch, die sind hart im Nehmen.


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Eine Heavy Feeder sollte man sich auf jeden Fall überlegen! Ist jedenfalls flexibler als eine reine Karpfenrute.


----------



## RheinFischer88 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Eine Heavy Feeder ist dann ab +200g?
Das wäre natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert...

Da ich ja schon eine Feeder Rute habe (60-180g WG) wollte ich mal etwas anderes ausprobieren.


Wie gesagt, möchte ich auch mal mit KöFi auf Hecht/Zander Ansitzen, geht das genauso gut mit einer Feeder? 

Bitte korrigieren, wenn ich jetzt einen Denkfehler habe: Wenn ich z.B. eine Feeder Rute mit 200g WG habe, dann ist die doch ziemlich steif oder? Also wird die Aktion der Rute nur bei passenden (kampfstarken)Fischen zum Vorschein kommen. Ist das dann "too much" für z.B. Zander? Kann sowas überhaupt nicht einschätzen. ;+

@Matrix: Ja, sehr gerne können wir das machen!
Kann ich mir bisschen was abgucken :m
Meinst du, es lohnt sich bei den jetzigen Temperaturen? War letztes Wochenende mit der Spinne unterwegs...leider erfolglos.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*



RheinFischer88 schrieb:


> Eine Heavy Feeder ist dann ab +200g?



Ist schon drüber |supergri
Hier ist es ganz gut erklärt: http://www.fischlexikon.eu/rutenkunde/angelruten.php?rutenart=Feederruten

Die 200 gr + Stöcke sind knallharte Prügel.
Die kann man ansich für nix anderes gebrauchen .


----------



## Andal (1. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Du schreibst, dass du bis zu 80 m weit raus musst. Warum? Sind dort so ausgedehnte flache Gleithänge?

Ich habe solche Bedingungen auch direkt vor der Haustüre. Aber dieses Flächen sind nur scheinbar recht glatt und eintönig. Da gibts immer wieder mal kleine und unscheinbare Rinne und Vertiefungen, wo sich sehr wohl bei passenden Pegelständen mit recht leichten Ruten gut auf Barben fischen lässt. Teilweise sind diese Rinne auch ufernah und durch die geringe Wassertiefe auch gut mit Nährtierchen bewohnt, die mit mehr Tageslicht auch besser gedeihen. Da komme ich mit 330 cm Ruten und Wurfgewichten bis 120 gr. recht gut zu Recht.

Von solchen Feederruten mit über 200 gr. WG halt ich recht wenig, weil sie beinahe durch die Bank brachiale und taube Trümmer sind.


----------



## RheinFischer88 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Das mit den 80m war bisschen aus dem Bauch raus...um voll in die Strömung zu kommen. Da habe ich mich wohl ein klein wenig vertan |kopfkrat

Habe mir gerade noch ein paar Videos von Kay Chaluppa angeschaut, 20-30m sind anscheinend vollkommen ausreichend. Also muss man doch nicht so weit raus.

Eine Super Heavy Feeder werde ich also nicht brauchen 
Werde mich wohl nach einer zweiten Feeder Rute umschauen. Wenn ich dann Lust habe, kann ich ja beide mit KöFi am Grund auslegen 

Dankeschön für die Antworten!


----------



## fischbär (2. März 2017)

*AW: Barben/Ansitzrute für Rhein, Entscheidungshilfe*

Mit heavy feeder meinte ich so was um die 150 g. Die brechen ja auch nicht ab, wenn es 200g werden.


----------

